# fortune does not work anymore after upgrade



## hruodr (May 19, 2022)

```
# fortune
No fortunes found in /usr/share/games/fortune:/usr/local/share/games/fortune.
```

And man fortune gives something like plan9 fortunes man page.


----------



## Geezer (May 19, 2022)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

Note that fortune(1) from the base only has a few FreeBSD fortunes. 


```
dice@armitage:~ % fortune
No fortunes found in /usr/share/games/fortune:/usr/local/share/games/fortune.
dice@armitage:~ % fortune freebsd-tips
To see how much disk space is left on your UFS partitions, use

        df -h
                -- Dru <genesis@istar.ca>
```

Additional fortunes can be installed: https://www.freshports.org/search.p...own=asc&search=Search&format=html&branch=head

This change was made a really long time ago. Can't remember the exact version when this was done.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 28, 2022)

▶<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/513464>


----------

